#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  В Элисте состоится Международный форум буддистов мира

## Galina

Вчера Глава Республики Калмыкия Кирсан Илюмжинов встретился с первым заместителем министра иностранных дел РФ Андреем Денисовым, сообщили в пресс-службе калмыцкого руководителя. Как стало известно, в 2007 году в Элисте будет проведен Международный форум буддистов мира с участием буддийских иерархов, который станет важным событием года.

    Несомненно, форум станет весомым аргументом в вопросе приглашения главы буддистов мира Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV в Россию. Как известно, в 2006 году МИД России уступил давлению властей КНР и не выдал въездной визы Далай-ламе, которого Объединение буддистов Калмыкии пригласило для освящения нового самого большого буддийского храма в Европе. 


http://bumbinorn.ru/2006/09/01/v_eli...stov_mira.html

01.09.2006 г.

----------


## Alexis

И не факт, что МИД РФ не уступит снова под давлением властей КНР.

----------

